# Retirement blues...



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Vets of PF, I'm starting this thread for the communities sake, and for that of my own. I am set to retire in a few weeks time. It's kind of a scary notion to think that I am in fact down to weeks and not years like its always been. All those times I've told myself, you have plenty of time so buy that thing, or put that other thing off and get to it later have now become a source of uncertainty. It's a nervous time for me as the future is not set in stone. There aren't 50 different companies knocking down my door to offer me jobs...(in all honesty, there are a dozen or so opportunities, but I'd have to move to do them and I don't want to) and the ones that are immediate fill, I would be highly bored at. I never realized how tough it could be to find another career in my field of specialty close to where I want to live out my days. This unfortunately means the need to commute...or move...or take a regular old job. So how is my being a nervous ball of energy supposed to help the community? I'm glad you asked. I'm reaching out to the retirees. I want you to help me (and everyone else) by posting what concerns you had when you retired. What were your biggest hassles, regrets, and gotchas that no one told you about? What obstacles personally or professionally did you have to overcome? How bad was your transition? Have you ever recovered? Tell me your story. I think that will help at least ME get over some of the anxiety over such a life changing event. After all...the military life is ALL I KNOW. I've been doing it my whole adult life. This thread is meant to be the signal flare for the vets to come rescue a struggling mate. Thanks in advance, and I appreciate you all for taking the time to read and/or respond. Thank you for your service!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

First thing, understand that time is now working against you just as hard as it can. It always was, but it is now coming at you with a vengeance. The distractions are numerous, and they will all work to waste the time that is running by you at a dizzying pace.
Do you want to continue your profession? Go with it, and go where you have to go to start building your worth in the civilian world. As your value grows, it can lead you back home.

What about other avenues? I was military police in the Army, but I am now an avionics mechanic on the UH-60. Never would have expected it, but here I am.

The world is there for you to hit it at a full run. Put on the track shoes and run!

Thanks for having the patience to serve our country!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I won't give you platitudes, and nostrums, and tell you that it will al be OK. It might not be that way, I don't know, but I recently retired myself, and so far, I am still alive. Sit down and consider what it is that you want to do, make a list. Do you want to pursue another career, or a degree; and if you do what is it? Write them down, and dwell on things; if you want to set that aside and relax for a year, put it on the list.

Life can get really boring, and you can feel very useless, if you look at retirement the wrong way. Don't dwell on what you cannot do anymore, make a list one of possibles; and start heading in a direction that seems plausible to you. No one else can decide that for you, nor should they impose themselves and try to. I read a lot myself, and that suits me, and I don't listen to people that it does not suit, I simply turn that noise off.

I still make command decisions, it is simply that I command myself.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

You worked your whole life to retire and your just thinking about it now?? Only problem I had was what to do with all the time off. It's like I'm 16 again. Do what I want all day, answer to no one. I don't get the stress or panic your worried about. 

Grab a case of beer and hit the lake for a while. Hopefully you won't be the guy that died 6 months after retirement with how much you have yourself worked up. Relax you made it.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

First I'd like to say thanks for your service. It is really appreciated. :tango_face_grin:

I retired at the end of June. It didn't seem real to me until I was only weeks away. 

It took me nearly 3 weeks to relax and except it. Now the only issue I have is timing. All my normal timing is off. If I don't pay attention then it will be 3-4 am before I hit the sack. This can really throw your day off. So, I'm working on that. 

I knew what I wanted to do when I retired. My ultimate goal is to get decent at woodworking. But I have a ton of projects around the house that need my attention first. With the heat we've been having in Texas, working in my shop (garage) has been challenging. In other words, not much has been accomplished. 

I know guns are evil, especially the black ones. Still, I'm nearly done with my first lower build. I plan on building 2 more.

What I did do was buying equipment ahead of time. Spread out the cost of what I wanted to do. But I got some of the higher priced items out of the way and only have one more I want to get. My birthday is this month so I'll use money from that to offset the cost of my next item. Woodworking can be expensive to get started. I started buying what I wanted slowly about a year ago.

One thing we plan to do is some traveling when she finally retires.

My wife will work at least one more year she thinks. So I'm designated house husband. I'll need to relearn cooking for sure. :vs_laugh:

Another thing retirement has done for me is allowed me to reconnect with some really old friends. That has been a blessing.

So, I'm done with my rambling. Just the thoughts of a recently retired guy.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

After I left Army I was to young to not work. A summer time gig turned into a 23 year relationship . When I left the question in my was what will I do. I had worked all my life and for the most part enjoyed it. One concern we did not have was financial security .
The time filled up fast. Grandchildren , helping mother in law. Getting to church more often. Time to do many of the things I missed out on.
Today got up a 0330 Made wife breakfast, dog in cat out feed them both. Checked pool and pond. Eat some eggs. Checked the forum. Clean basement some, rode Motorcycle to town. Had coffee picked up a few things came home. Check forum, cut some small stumps out of the right away that keep wrecking my mower. Did some cleaning in Garage never end task. Check forum. Got fish out for dinner. Daughter and Grandson stopped by and visited. Cut a few more small stumps. Rode the sidecar around to hauled axe and saws for the stumps. Any excuse to ride. Used sidecar because the xxx Polaris won't run right but that normal for it. Walked out to range 100 foot walk emptied 1 mag into target. Eat lunch on the move. taking a break will start dinner about 1400.
You see there is always something to do. Just when we were working all the time in many cases someone did the other stuff. 
Tomorrow take a ride early pick Granddaughter up for PT appointments on the bike, we will slip in an hour or so ride. Take wife to dinner...... Live goes on it just takes a different path.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Chipper said:


> You worked your whole life to retire and your just thinking about it now?? Only problem I had was what to do with all the time off. It's like I'm 16 again. Do what I want all day, answer to no one. I don't get the stress or panic your worried about.
> 
> Grab a case of beer and hit the lake for a while. Hopefully you won't be the guy that died 6 months after retirement with how much you have yourself worked up. Relax you made it.


No, it's not that I'm just thinking about it now. I've been planning it for years and making sure I'm in a good place for when the eventuality of it all comes to fruition. It's just a strange feeling that it's here now and it all seems to be going sort of smoothly. I'm not used to smooth. Maybe its because this time it's MY operation that I'm executing instead of someone else's. The nervousness is stemming from the uncertainty of employment. I'm apprehensive because I don't have a job yet. I'm ready to be hired but the connections I've made (and their promises) have yet to bear fruit. That's nerve racking...relying on the other side to make things happen.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I’ve been retired for a year now. I planned literally everything out long before retirement day came, but I was still scared shitless to actually sign the papers. But I’ve been blessed that everything seems to have worked out pretty well. I made sure I had a decent income stream and my medical decision planning seems to be doing fine. For me it took a few months to get used to the drastic life change. And the wife took a while to get used to having me under foot all day. One word of advice....... don’t try to take over! Let the wife continue to make all the decisions she has been making all these years. Trying to stick your nose in now is going to cause problems....... trust me on this! After you catch up on overdue projects and honey-do jobs, you might get a little bored. I started doing volunteering with the RedCross. You’ll figure it out! Enjoy your retirement. You earned it.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Chiefster23 said:


> I've been retired for a year now. I planned literally everything out long before retirement day came, but I was still scared shitless to actually sign the papers. But I've been blessed that everything seems to have worked out pretty well. I made sure I had a decent income stream and my medical decision planning seems to be doing fine. For me it took a few months to get used to the drastic life change. And the wife took a while to get used to having me under foot all day. One word of advice....... don't try to take over! Let the wife continue to make all the decisions she has been making all these years. Trying to stick your nose in now is going to cause problems....... trust me on this! After you catch up on overdue projects and honey-do jobs, you might get a little bored. I started doing volunteering with the RedCross. You'll figure it out! Enjoy your retirement. You earned it.


Like I've said before: once I retired I couldn't believe I ever had the time for a job. For a couple of years, if I was on the freeway I would zone out and find myself driving to work LOL but that finally went away.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Nothing says you can't work in retirement. But it is a good time to work for others , no paycheck. I don't know how others feel ,but I a down right grateful for the life we have had. Rough road some times you bet , but dam what a ride. No gripes no looking back.
Lot of people were shocked when I walked out. Many did not think I would stay retired long. Two years in now , Different life , different road . Grateful to have this chance.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

This is a prepper forum right so I would assume everyone here has prepared for retirement? If you have it will be easier and should be less scary as a financial advisor to retirees most of those I worked for in fact have more money then they’ll need and in some cases even enough to cover the wants. I started saving for retirement about age 16 so that compounding interest thing is really cool. I hope every one prepares so well they have no shortcomings in retirement. I still work for exactly 7 clients all of whom know I “retired” but still manage their accounts like I wasn’t.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

stowlin said:


> This is a prepper forum right so I would assume everyone here has prepared for retirement? If you have it will be easier and should be less scary as a financial advisor to retirees most of those I worked for in fact have more money then they'll need and in some cases even enough to cover the wants. I started saving for retirement about age 16 so that compounding interest thing is really cool. I hope every one prepares so well they have no shortcomings in retirement. I still work for exactly 7 clients all of whom know I "retired" but still manage their accounts like I wasn't.


Lots of good investment/retirement ideas out there, but here's the very simplest: plan your mortgage(s) and other liabilities to end the day of retirement. When I retired I OWNED everything I have, no mortgages, no credit debt, no car payments, no NUTHIN'!! All my retirement income stays in my pocket, and it makes all the difference in the world. I am actually able to save more every month in retirement than I did when working.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm in the same boat. I never believed in a bucket list, if there was a motorcycle I wanted, I bought it, if there was a girl I liked, I talked to her. But life happens.

One day I noticed blood in my eye, I learned I had a torn retina. The surgery was painless, but the social outcome wasn't. I was warned about "jolting," so both Harleys were sold. I was advised to not shoot large bore shotguns, since the stock would be against my face. I did buy the Kimber .22LR Conversion Kit for my UC2, but for that first year I got everything I loved taken away from me, even going to the gym.

Those days are past, but for a time "life" was going to bed early and listening to the Packers' game on the radio. But things got better. You will find new pursuits as time marches on.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Thank you for the inputs thus far.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

I think the finances will be the easy part. I am lucky enough to have a retirement pension from the service. That will be additional money stacked on top of what ever next career I choose to pursue. Hopefully, I can stay 20 years with my next gig and get a retirement pension from them. I'll probably work until 58, and then retire fully on my 2 pensions, and then start taking my social security (if still a thing LOL) at around 67. 3 retirement checks will be nice. But...I definitely need to keep some cash laying around for when the banks collapse. 

EDIT: Of course this plan can go tits up...which is why I'm a prepper of course.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Well, I"m not in the military, so I hope it's okay if I stop by. I just wanted to wish you a fantastic retirement! I hope you go and find new passions, make your own fun, enjoy. All the best!!!


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

When I retired from the Navy in 2012, my retainer pay was enough to pay all my bills. So, I needed a job/career to pay for food and gas and fun. 
Went from Hawaii to where my wife said I was going to retire, Charleston SC. Well, I found a government contractor company full of bubbleheads and have been there ever since. Not too much fun, and I travel a bit. Wife and kids are real independent, so life is good.
I do need to say thanks for the years you put in for this great country, a heartfelt thanks.
I still need to find work that I enjoy, maybe one day that job will present itself.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I am glad to hear you are retiring and young enough to start another career. I am on my second career and am enjoying it. I will fully retire in two years. We plan on selling our house and have sold our half in the BOL. We plan to move and maybe buy us a fixer upper for a BOL and move on it. The bride and I both like doing that kind of thing. She has done it numerous times before it became popular. I don't know what you have been doing for our service but medicine is always something where age does not matter. I think when I went back to college and got my Respiratory Therapist degree I was 43 when I graduated. Medicine is ALWAYS in demand. Now or after SHTF it is always needed. Whatever your endeavor I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

@Smokin04 I didn't realize that you were a youngin. So, here's a different story.

My old dive buddy was a comm's guy on Cobraball back in Nam. In fact he's the one who got me into ham radio. Here is what he did.

After he retired from the military, he went back to school and got an electrical engineers degree. He was making 6 figures when I met him and his income only increased. He also loved what he did. He retired at 70 only because the company shut down and moved to the Philippines.

He is now 77 and has an outstanding retirement fund. He still dives. He now travels a couple of times a year to blue water destinations that there's no way I could afford.

Find something you like. If you like it then it's not work. You're at a point where you can do pretty much what you like and find a new career you'll enjoy. Do what my friend did and enjoy yourself while making a living.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Couple years left if the body holds up. Then its more shootin, huntin, fishin, grinin and pickin some strings and maybe some word of mouth jobs for extra bourbon money.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Hey SMokin, welcome back.

FOr me Retirement was the most stressful event of my life. 

I was living on post with my wife and four kids. I didn't have a good plan.

Civilian jobs are short cycled offers. You rarely can get a job offer six months out, they are usually advertised, offered and hired within a month or two... and many will not wait for you to get out "Six Month later" to take a job.

So it was for me, I was on my last month of active duty, with no idea if I was staying in the same city or relocating, but I had to plan for all my crap and my family to be packed up and out by the end of the month.

My advice, Plan for a short term displacement plan for your family, and then just focusing on finding the right job. 

Good news, there are plenty off Jobs for those who will work. Just remember that it's not like the military, where you know six months out where you are PCS'ing too and what job is next....It's a much shorter cycle.

Good luck buddy.

OSFG


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You are a lot younger than I thought also. Leaving the Military for this side it is a culture shock. But if you can adjust you are a wolf walking among sheep in many fields. You will figure out what I mean.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Yeah folks...I'm just turning 39 this year. Old SF Guy...I'm 45 minutes away from ya if you ever wanna grab a beer and share stories.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smokin04 said:


> Yeah folks...I'm just turning 39 this year. Old SF Guy...I'm 45 minutes away from ya if you ever wanna grab a beer and share stories.


Thank you my brother for your service, . . .

My story: did the "opened up like a thanksgiving turkey" type open heart surgery in '08, . . . was 63 at the time. Midway through 12 weeks recuperation, . . . decided I liked it, . . . called the folks at personnel, . . . got the stuff together, . . . retired, . . . have not looked back.

Got squirrely, . . . needing something to do, . . . got a retail job in a local store, . . . 3 mos later walked out, . . . got a job delivering pharmacy stuff to nursing homes, . . . 4 mos later, quit that one, . . . got involved in local Veteran organization doing veteran honor guard duties at local funerals, . . . I'm still there.

Added as well by joining the Vietnam Veterans Association, . . . I'm their honor guard captain and chaplain of both organizations.

Also opened up a little leather business "Dwights Gunleather", . . . do custom belts, holsters, cell phone cases, . . . etc.

I'm also pastor of a small country church, . . . a husband, . . . and father of one of the greatest sons a man could have. His wife just underwent liver replacement surgery and both are doing well, . . . especially he as the house husband for the next few months.

All in all, . . . it amounts to doing what you want to do, . . . have fun at it, . . . I just bought my first ever, ATV, . . . a 700 cc beast called a Kingquad, . . . will use it to set up my 200 yard shooting range, . . . and re-honing those skills.

During the 10 years I've been retired, . . . as well, I've built several AR rifles, . . . my son has the 7.62 x 39 version, . . . and for that round, it is a tack driver.

Top it all off, . . . did a "barn find" on a the quad, . . . having a ball learning about them, . . . and with the summer being what it is, . . . I'm doing my old Vietnam thing of sweating and stinking, . . . but this time I'm enjoying it.

Long and short, . . . take an aspirin daily for your heart before you go to bed at night, . . . and a jelly doughnut for your attitude around 9 every morning, . . . and just do what YOU want to do, . . . life will be fun.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

Smokin04 congrats on making it to retirement. I don't have any useful advise since I haven't retired yet but please keep us updated when you get the chance. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

For most I agree and I almost said 90% but there are some where it's not a big deal. I'm from SF originally and many of my past clients and one current client still lives there. He has a $700,000 mortgage that costs him about $5500 a month taxes and and the condo is worth 1.8-1.9 million today. Even in the 09 crash SF homes declined some but not like others and they have more than rebounded. If he were to work to pay that mortgage off, or take from savings investments to pay it off he pays dearly in taxes to raise that 700k. Where as he pays on the mortgage, gets some deductions though the trump tax cuts on mtg interest hurt this client and waits to retire then reverse mortgages the home, gathers enough to pay off the first with no taxes and has $800k or more in tax free cash for his retirement.



StratMaster said:


> Lots of good investment/retirement ideas out there, but here's the very simplest: plan your mortgage(s) and other liabilities to end the day of retirement. When I retired I OWNED everything I have, no mortgages, no credit debt, no car payments, no NUTHIN'!! All my retirement income stays in my pocket, and it makes all the difference in the world. I am actually able to save more every month in retirement than I did when working.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Absolutely, there's certainly other ways to make things work depending on many of the scenarios you list. As a GENERAL proposition, in MOST areas, I stand by my recommendation. My properties were paid off at retirement, so that $5500 you mention would be going into savings... and I have owned 3 duplexes, one triplex, a bed and breakfast which I turned into a rental also, a horse ranch in Lapine, and a commercial property in town. Start multiplying all that rent and no payments times x 13 rentals and you get the idea.
I have loooooong since retired, and eventually sold most my properties.
As you said, it depends.
I certainly took tax advantages while I was young and a real estate investor... even had properties which utilized the 19 year depreciation schedule before it went to 27 back in the 80's. Those juicy days are gone dangit LOL!


----------



## Face in the wind (Jun 23, 2017)

I know your nervousness all too well. I retired three years ago after 25 years of service at the age of 43. Military life was all I knew too. Fortunately I was living where I wanted to retire and did not have to move. There are a lot of unknowns when you retire such as actual retirement pay, health care, how to survive in the civilian world. It takes about 30 days before your first paycheck is deposited into your account. Then they just keep coming like clockwork. 

If you have terminal leave that will give you a little time find a job. I took a job working for the Post Office part time. No it's not a glorious job but it is steady work. My "part time job" averages 45 hours a week. Most of all there is no stress and I am still providing a service to my community. Whatever you decide to do for work will never compare to your time in service. 

Like someone mentioned, "You are a wolf among sheep". All who served have the wolf in us. Some more than others. It is a challenge dealing with the sheep at times. Only 1% have served in the military. Others will not understand your time in service and will steer away from you because of it. Find a group of brothers and sisters who have been in your shoes. Join the Legion, VFW, Combat Motorcycle Club, VA, etc you can relate to. That helps with the transition.

Just remember are not the first to go through this and will not be the last.

Best of luck and thank you for your service.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Bump for the update.

It's been a year since I retired. I have started contracting work (and have 1 full contract under my belt) and ironically go the EXACT job I had my last few years of service. By exact, I mean literally, the same chair in the same building with the same title...just as a contractor making twice the money. So that worked out nicely. Now, I just landed a gig doing the same type of gig working from home for another DOD contractor. So far, retirement has been enjoyable. There is always the uncertainty of the "next gig" though and I find that I'm constantly updating my resume and applying for jobs. Contractor life is for sure a temporary one and you never really gain much tenure. I've applied to EVERY GS job I'm qualified to do, and I'll be damned that I have yet to get a call back from any of them. If anything I can say that the military folks that thought that it was super easy to "just retire and get a GS job" clearly aren't living in this world yet. Ohh….they'll learn. Miss all you guys (and gals).


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Get past any regrets and move on into the job called retirement. I call myself retired except to the 11 people I still work for and hence need to continue doing a daily routine for. It’s kind of like a partial retirement and they know I’m no longer local. We talk on the phone, exchange emails and I make it a point to do a face to face at least once a year. If I were fired by any, or all I’d be fully retired but the fact is I like all 11 of these clients and so I keep them and since I left town they’ve all kept me. 

That aside for the OP look at retirement as a job. Develop a routine and stick to it and include a hobby. I tried writing but I get blocked easy in my head and distracted so it’s a tough one. I’ve also embraced farming and trying to grow things I can’t most people call them trees. M


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

Glad to hear that everything is working out for you just fine. Congrats! Please keep us updated. Hearing another success story helps with my anxiety. I'm scheduled to retire next summer.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

How retirement goes is mostly up to you.
With oldest son in Afghanistan, I have become a stand in father more than a grandfather . It is a great job to to have. Not what I have in mind but it gives my life purpose. Payton does put joy in my days.
Her love for riding the motorcycles fits right in we spend many hours riding together.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

When I retired from LE I went from 70 hours a week to ZERO. It gave me time to think about all the things I had seen, been involved in and did. I was done with the job but it wasn't done with me. I needed counseling, and alot of support from my wife. I also needed a job. At 53 I still need some structure in my life and more than just leisure pursuits to keep me occupied.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Smokin04 said:


> Vets of PF, I'm starting this thread for the communities sake, and for that of my own. I am set to retire in a few weeks time. It's kind of a scary notion to think that I am in fact down to weeks and not years like its always been. All those times I've told myself, you have plenty of time so buy that thing, or put that other thing off and get to it later have now become a source of uncertainty. It's a nervous time for me as the future is not set in stone. There aren't 50 different companies knocking down my door to offer me jobs...(in all honesty, there are a dozen or so opportunities, but I'd have to move to do them and I don't want to) and the ones that are immediate fill, I would be highly bored at. I never realized how tough it could be to find another career in my field of specialty close to where I want to live out my days. This unfortunately means the need to commute...or move...or take a regular old job. So how is my being a nervous ball of energy supposed to help the community? I'm glad you asked. I'm reaching out to the retirees. I want you to help me (and everyone else) by posting what concerns you had when you retired. What were your biggest hassles, regrets, and gotchas that no one told you about? What obstacles personally or professionally did you have to overcome? How bad was your transition? Have you ever recovered? Tell me your story. I think that will help at least ME get over some of the anxiety over such a life changing event. After all...the military life is ALL I KNOW. I've been doing it my whole adult life. This thread is meant to be the signal flare for the vets to come rescue a struggling mate. Thanks in advance, and I appreciate you all for taking the time to read and/or respond. Thank you for your service!


The only advice I can offer after practicing trying to be retired for 8 years is sitting around vegging beats the hell out of working, Least for lazy old fat guys who never had any kinda job they really liked anyway. I would run the math and see if its doable for you. Will say a hubby and wife who decide to veg at the same time..can drive a poor guy crazy...cause they jibber jabber so much..and insist to watch goofy stuff on TV. I would keep Mama working if I was you. Best of fortunes. Holler is you need any additional good advice.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> The only advice I can offer after practicing trying to be retired for 8 years is sitting around vegging beats the hell out of working, Least for lazy old fat guys who never had any kinda job they really liked anyway. I would run the math and see if its doable for you. Will say a hubby and wife who decide to veg at the same time..can drive a poor guy crazy...cause they jibber jabber so much..and insist to watch goofy stuff on TV. I would keep Mama working if I was you. Best of fortunes. Holler is you need any additional good advice.


It's good advice. Momma actually just got a promotion. Big jump in pay...so that's super nice.


----------



## Swimmer1 (Sep 25, 2019)

Smokin04 said:


> Vets of PF, I'm starting this thread for the communities sake, and for that of my own. I am set to retire in a few weeks time. It's kind of a scary notion to think that I am in fact down to weeks and not years like its always been. All those times I've told myself, you have plenty of time so buy that thing, or put that other thing off and get to it later have now become a source of uncertainty. It's a nervous time for me as the future is not set in stone. There aren't 50 different companies knocking down my door to offer me jobs...(in all honesty, there are a dozen or so opportunities, but I'd have to move to do them and I don't want to) and the ones that are immediate fill, I would be highly bored at. I never realized how tough it could be to find another career in my field of specialty close to where I want to live out my days. This unfortunately means the need to commute...or move...or take a regular old job. So how is my being a nervous ball of energy supposed to help the community? I'm glad you asked. I'm reaching out to the retirees. I want you to help me (and everyone else) by posting what concerns you had when you retired. What were your biggest hassles, regrets, and gotchas that no one told you about? What obstacles personally or professionally did you have to overcome? How bad was your transition? Have you ever recovered? Tell me your story. I think that will help at least ME get over some of the anxiety over such a life changing event. After all...the military life is ALL I KNOW. I've been doing it my whole adult life. This thread is meant to be the signal flare for the vets to come rescue a struggling mate. Thanks in advance, and I appreciate you all for taking the time to read and/or respond. Thank you for your service!


So It's been 23 years since I entered the Fleet Reserve. All my children and a couple of my Grandchildren experienced time in service. None for the wear! Any civilian job you determine to apply for shall allow you entry! You have twenty years of exemplary performance or more under your belt.

Joke of the day: Walmart hires a Door Greater, Best they had. Yet the Store manager has to have a counselling session with the New Hire.

Manager: You are the best Door Greater we have ever hired, but yet you have arrived late 30 Minutes every day since we hired you.

Door Greater: I'm working on that.

Manager: I see you did 30+ years in the Military. What did they say to you when you arrived 30 Minutes Late??????

Door Greater: Pondered, Mused for almost a minute prior to answering. " Admiral, would you like a cup of coffee?" LOL


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Get a HOBBY Prepping related of course!

Shooting and reloading!

Get your Amateur Radio license if you don't have one !!!

First Aid classes

Blacksmithing course

Do a survival course

Lots to do now that your not working!


----------

